# Lothian Cat Rescue (glasgow Volunteers)



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Lothian cat rescue have cats and kittens in need of new and loving homes in the glasgow area. If you are interested or want any further information please do not hesitiate to get in touch (pictures to follow in about a week).. I do not have the cats or kittens here as i am only doing the advertising at the moment 

the contact info is : 
GLASGOW VOLUNTEERS:
CONTACT - Tel: 0141 557 2031 or 07786 677189


----------

